# Regin of Fire



## Wedgecon (Jul 13, 2002)

I had high hopes for this movie, but I was really disappointed. While I understand this is fantasy there should at least be a foothold in reality to make it at least plausible.

The acting was at best ok, the story was a mess. I was hoping for smart dragons, but these were just dumb brutes. Without a good story all I could think about was all the plot hoes

1) I can not believe that with only one male they could really reproduce that fast. 

2) The dragons were not indestructible..they killed the biggest one fairly easy at the end. So how would they avoid heat seeking missiles moving at Mach 3 that can turn on a dime with enough firepower to level several square city blocks?

3) They eat the ash of the living things they burn. Seems to me that they would be expending more energy to roast their food then they could get by ingesting it. 

4 ) The movie mentions that a lot of the dragons were killed when they tried to nuke them, but they were breding so fast they could not get them all. Would not the male have died when London was nuked? This seemed to be a dragon that did not move far from home.

Maybe I am being to harsh because I was looking forward to a movie with "smart" dragons and humans having a real epic battle for survival.


----------

